# Green beans



## xygorn

I've just started roasting with a popcorn popper and my first bag of green beans (Sumatra Jagong Village from Rave). By roast #4, I got something drinkable, and by #6, I got something enjoyable. Since this is my first bag of beans, I don't really have a lot of experience to go on, but it seems like a fair number of the green beans have issues (gnarly, pitted, small, blackened). Should I be going through my beans and picking these out, should I just toss them in with the rest of the batch? I've included pictures of a random sample of beans, and another of some with issues.

- Ziggy


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

blimey! Looks like they have crop pests, yes toss em, not in batch.


----------



## froggystyle

I would speak to Rave, i have had these greens from them a couple of times and have never had beans that bad.


----------



## Steve7

Ask for another bag.

Urgh.


----------



## xygorn

I fired them an email Friday with the same photos, but no word yet. I finished off the rest of the bag (with weird ones removed) and have been enjoying the resulting coffee, so no real harm done.

I've ordered another round of beans from them (sampler pack of green beans and sampler pack of espresso blends for my new Classic







), since it was presumably just bad luck this time around.

-Ziggy


----------



## johnealey

Have had some Jagong village from another supplier and my first reaction was one of wondering if any Quality control had been applied at all! I seen to recall another comment on a previous thread about Mandehling also looking a little "ropey".

I did check thier own roasted and they had roasted the gnarly ones as well, so followed their lead and to be fair once roasted there was nothing that you would instantly taste as odd. In fact probably quite the opposite, both fruity and woody if that makes any sense. If you have any left and feeling adventurous, leave them in and see if it makes any taste difference; will be the only way you, yourself, will know for sure and if not liked, pick out the gnarly ones once roasted









(photo below of a m/d roast Jagong, if it helps)

View attachment 12844


Hope of help

John


----------



## xygorn

Too late to try that, since I roasted the last of them a couple days ago.

My earlier roasts did have a harshness to them, but I think that is more roasting technique than anything else.


----------



## froggystyle

Thought I had seen those beans before, check out my photos on page 28 of today's roast in the home roasters section, I had real issues with them...


----------



## Rob1

Anyone bought from these guys before?

http://www.918coffee.com/collections/green-beans


----------



## froggystyle

Nope, but been thinking about it, I get the offer list via mail. Prices are good though.


----------



## Rob1

They used to email a list of their stock every week with the arrival date and grade. I'm guessing that info is still available if you ask for it but I'm a little disappointed they don't provide the grade of every coffee in the drop down menus.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

thank's for that post Rob1, about to order some greens, wondering who to try next, give 918 a go.


----------



## krabster

thanks for the pictures, I'd been getting the same thing from a local source. Will ask for another bag following the advice


----------

